# Remedy For New Camper Smell



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I see lots of posts on that new camper smell that wont come out. Well Ive got a new way to do it. What you do is leave a bag of potatoes in a drawer or cabinet and let them get good and rotten. I mean so they are gooey and run out of the sack rotten. Now the camper smells like a dead animal. There ya go, no more new camper smell. Works, I know


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

bummer... sorry, i did have too chuckle a bit though... Do the potatoes make your eyes burn?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I guess that's one way of doing it. How do you get rid of the dead animal smell??

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

All you have to do to get rid of the 'dead animal smell' is to strip out all the plastic pieces in the trailer, and replace them with new.

Now you will be rid of that awful dead animal smell, and have that fresh 'new camper smell'!









And the wheel goes 'round...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I guess that's one way of doing it. How do you get rid of the dead animal smell??
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]54853[/snapback]​


Just clean up the potato mess and then your eyes can burn again...LOL









Smell'ya later...oops...see'ya









MaeJae


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Clean the mess, open all the windows and vents, add an air freshener and hope. Its been 2 weeks, still smells. But I think its getting weaker


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The smell is getting weaker or you are getting weaker from the smell









Did you try "oust" brand air freshener? 
Close everything..Start at one end and work your way towards the door...
Take a deep breath and HOLD it... and start spraying.
Use A LOT! then shut the door. Leave it for a couple of hours.
You are not supposed to breathe that stuff in so be careful.
See if that works...








MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I guess that's one way of doing it. How do you get rid of the dead animal smell??
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]54853[/snapback]​


....by closing all the windows and vents and letting the glues "cure" some more!!!!!

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just boil some crabs or fry some fish in your camper. That'll remove the dead animal smell.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Boy, can I ever relate. My son and his buddy did that after their hunting trip last year. They left a bag of onions and potatoes in my pop-up camper last November, which I found when we went camping the last week of July. Of course, not only had they had plenty of time to rot, they also had lots of time in the heat to really smell up the place. The mess took the finish off the shelf it was sitting on. Not only did I have the mess to clean up, we had the smell to contend with all week! The way I cured it was to get caught in a tornado, which destroyed the camper, and then use the insurance settlement as a down payment on a new Outback! I had to laugh when I brought my camper to my son's on the way home. When he saw how much damage there was and had a pretty good idea they'd total it out, he said, "Well, Mom, at least you won't have to worry about the smell anymore!"


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nonny said:


> Boy, can I ever relate. My son and his buddy did that after their hunting trip last year. They left a bag of onions and potatoes in my pop-up camper last November, which I found when we went camping the last week of July. Of course, not only had they had plenty of time to rot, they also had lots of time in the heat to really smell up the place. The mess took the finish off the shelf it was sitting on. Not only did I have the mess to clean up, we had the smell to contend with all week! The way I cured it was to get caught in a tornado, which destroyed the camper, and then use the insurance settlement as a down payment on a new Outback! I had to laugh when I brought my camper to my son's on the way home. When he saw how much damage there was and had a pretty good idea they'd total it out, he said, "Well, Mom, at least you won't have to worry about the smell anymore!"
> [snapback]54892[/snapback]​


Good Story Nonny








What do they use with dogs that meet up with Skunk ?







I use baking soda a lot as a cleaner and odor eater








jan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Tomato juice.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Tomato juice.


Add enough Bloody Mary mix to that tomato juice and you won't smell anything!









Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Raw shrimp baking in the sun for fish bait always works good!


----------

